# Men Viewing Porn



## destinyusa

My husband had dry orgasms a few times with me. I have never heard about dry orgasms before he told me what happened. Do anyone know if viewing pornography can be a reason for this to happen?


----------



## Loving Daddy of 3

Did he get his tubes tied?
Did he just masturbate repetedly (2 or thre times in a row) then you had sex right after?
Watching Porn on its own doesn't cause you not to ejaculate.


----------



## Well_Spouse

It depends.

In my experience during a refractory period it is possible to experience a Dry Orgasm. It's also possible to decide you aren't going to get there. And I have read somewhere that it's possible for porn to make some incapable of climaxing without it.


----------



## destinyusa

I don't know if he got his tubes tied. If his tubes are tied, that can explain why he never had any children in his previous marriages. I don't think he masturbated. I didn't recall him staying in the bathroom for a long length of time prior to having sex with me.


----------



## destinyusa

Well Spouse, Thanks for your help. What exactly do you mean by a refractory period? Incapable of climaxing without what? Your reply is interesting and I want to fully understand it. Look forward you your response.


----------



## destinyusa

Well Spouse, I got what you mean't about refractory period. I googled it online.


----------



## reachingshore

I never heard of "tubes tied" in reference to a man :rofl:

Google "dry orgasm".


----------



## Fordsvt

New too me....I've had very watery/clear ejaculation after the 2nd 3rd shot but never dry.


----------



## Runs like Dog

A little biology lesson. Orgasm is managed by the sympathetic nervous system. Ejaculation is managed by the parasympathetic nervous system. A man can orgasm w/o ejaculation and visa versa. In fact paralyzed men can ejaculate for semen collection using a procedure called electroejaculation. Which crudely, is cattle prod inserted in the rectum and discharged against the prostate. 

Moreover a ejaculation that doesn't 'look' right could be the result of prostate issues or be a partial retrograde ejaculation.


----------

